# help opening a quark file



## chicodoggy (Dec 13, 2002)

i am trying to help my sister open a quark file

let me know if you can provide any help.

i have tried opening in quark 5.0 with no luck.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 14, 2002)

Well, I know a TON about QuarkXPress, but I'll need a little more information to help you.  What exactly happens?  Have you tried QuarkXPress 4.11?  Is it a PC Quark or a Mac Quark file?  What exactly do you mean by you've tried opening it but no luck -- what happens?  Nothing?  Something?  A crash?  

Hope I can help -- please elaborate.


----------



## chicodoggy (Dec 14, 2002)

hello,

it says this document can not be opened by this version of Quark . Error code 17

and in the file tag it is labeled a quark document file but for version it says unknown.

if u want i can im the file to you


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

With what version of Quark was the file created ? You don't know ? What OS are you using ?

Please elaborate again, you're posting in riddles here. Plus, if you want a very good Quark forum, there's one on Desktop Publishing, along with Adobe, Fonts, Hardware forums. A 'must visit' link 

http://www.desktoppublishing.com/boards/default.asp


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 14, 2002)

Sure, if you'd like, you can email it to judas1012@yahoo.com and I'll take a look at it.  Quark 5 should be able to open any previously versioned Quark file.  It may, in fact, not be a Quark file after all -- perhaps the extension on the file was erroneous.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2002)

open the bad boy in indesign


----------



## toast (Dec 14, 2002)

Rebuild your desktop.
Try opening the file with Command/Option pressed in Quark.
Check type/creator with ResEdit.
Send the file here (use the attachment function of the forum).


----------



## Factor41 (Dec 15, 2002)

Sometimes there are XTensions which make files unreadable by versions of Quark without that XT. One notorious one is a Scitex XT, but if you drag the file onto an app called KillScitex (you should be able to download it somewhere), it makes it openable again. You do really need to give more detailed, umm, details of your setup when you ask for help tho.


----------



## chicodoggy (Dec 15, 2002)

sorry for the lack of details. can someone try to open this - i can send to you via email or aim


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2002)

You're still very cryptic, chico.

Could you *please* post some of the info that was asked even if you don't succeed in attaching the file ?

Read the whole thread again and provide all the info that was asked, thank you in advance.


----------



## chicodoggy (Dec 15, 2002)

I believe it was originated in Quark 3.3 but I know if was a mac Quark version. The infomation on what os I'm running is in my signature (toast)

i dont have any other info.


----------

